# Teich mit Japangarten



## deep_thought (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich mich vor einigen Tagen angemeldet habe (wobei ich schon länger hier immer wieder reingeschaut habe) will ich nun auch mein Teichbauprojekt vorstellen. Nachdem ich schon jahrelang mit dem Gedanken spielte einen Teich zu erstellen und auch fast so lange schon daran geplant habe, bin ich diesen Sommer nun endlich gestartet. D.h. eigentlich war der Beginn ja schon vor einigen Jahren, als ich mal eine Teichschale etwas erhöht angelegt hatte, von wo aus dann ein Bachlauf in den grösseren Teich führen sollte. Aber nachdem die Pläne inklusive der Position des Teiches diverse Male überarbeitet wurden (wie auch das Gesamtkonzept von einem Naturteich zu einem Japangartenteich), wird dieser Miniteich nun überflüssig und in den nächsten Monaten mal aufgehoben (und die darin lebenden __ Molche in den grossen Teich gesetzt).

Vielleicht bevor ich zu Einzelheiten komme noch dies: da das Haus nur gemietet ist, war ich leider nicht völlig frei in der Teichplanung. Oder anders gesagt, der Vorstand der Wohngenossenschaft musste alles absegnen. Entsprechend gab verschiedene Einschränkungen wie die maximal mögliche Grösse, und auch was anderes als ein Folienteich kam nicht in Frage. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl einige Dinge etwas anders gemacht.

Zum Konzept: nachdem mich in den letzten Jahren immer wie mehr Japangärten faszinierten, war für mich klar dass ich den Teich in einen solchen (oder meiner Interpretation davon ;-) ) einbetten will. Entsprechend plante ich auch nicht nur den Teich als solches, sondern den ganzen Gartenteil. Und der Aushub wird auch gleich für die Umgebungsgestaltung verwendet. Entsprechend gab es auch einige Fixpunkte die ich unbedingt im Garten haben wollte wie:

- Wasserfall mit kurzem Bachlauf in den Teich
- Brücke über den Teich
- Formgeschnittenes Azaleenbeet am einten Ufer
- Markante Steine am Ufer und einige kleine Steininseln
- Eine grosse Steinlaterne (Kasuga) etwas erhöht
- Eine kleine Steinlaterne (Yukimi) am Ufer auf einem markanten Stein oder Kiesbett
- Einige __ Ahorn und Kiefern am Ufer
- Einen kleinen Weg um den Teich
- Sitzplatzanschluss (Holzdeck) des Teiches an der einten Seite
- Erhöhtes Ufer (nicht alles eben)

Als Besatz waren ursprünglich nur __ Shubunkin geplant, nachdem aber im Gespräch mit einem Koiexperten klar wurde das mit einigen Optimierungen auch einige Kois möglich sind liebäugle ich nun auch wieder mit dieser Option.

Nun gut, aus all diesen Punkten und den Restriktionen der Wohngenossenschaft ergab sich schlussendlich das sich nun im Bau befindende Projekt mit einer grösseren Tiefzone von 185-190cm Tiefe, die dann unter der Brücke schräg nach oben führt zur Stelle wo der Bachlauf in den Teich mündet (dieser schräge Aufstieg wurde auch deshalb angelegt um Tieren die in den Teich fallen das Herauskommen zu erleichtern). Am Rand des Teiches gibt es zudem zwei Flachwasserzonen mit einigen wenigen Pflanzen.
Dadurch dass im grössten Teil des Teiches auf die Maximaltiefe ausgegraben wurde trotz der nicht so grössen Fläche ein Wasservolumen von 9000-10'000l erreicht.

Zum Baufortschritt:
Im Juli wurde mit Graben begonnen und verlangsamt durch das schlechte Wetter wie auch einen kurzen Baustopp bis die endgültige Bewilligung vorlag dann Anfangs Oktober die Tiefe erreicht. Und dann Mitte Oktober auch die Folie verlegt. Seitdem bin ich nun mit der Ufer- und Umgebungsgestaltung beschäftigt. Bevor der Winter wohl einen Baustopp veranlasst bin ich die nächsten Tage v.a. nun noch dran alle Pflanzen einzugraben, während Dinge wie der Wasserfall und der Filter dann wohl erst im Frühling folgen.

Nun noch einige Bilder, generell gilt dass der Wasserstand noch 5-10cm steigen wird (aktuell etwas niedriger zur Erleichterung der Ufergestaltung) :

Gesamtansicht heute morgen
 

Etwas näher (wie alle folgenden Bilder aufgenommen vor 2-3 Tagen)
 

Blick auf Kiestrand 1, auf dem Hügel im Hintergrund kommt dann die grosse Steinlaterne
 

Zwei Bilder vom Kiesstrand 2 mit Azaleenbeet auf der rechten Seite (dort wo nun die Böschungsmatte sind kommen noch einige __ Azaleen dazu, hatte einfach zu wenig und musste noch nachbestellen. Insgesamt sind es dann knapp 20 Azaleen die verpflanzt wurden). Auf dem Erdhügel hinten rechts kommt dann der Wasserfall, dem Haus entlang vermutlich (es gibt noch einen zweiten möglichen Standort) der Filter.
   

Rohbau der Brücke (älteres Bild)
 

Die erste Steinlaterne kam vorgestern auch per Post (aktuell nun mal provisorisch aufgestellt wie im ersten Bild ersichtlich)
 

Alle Bauarbeiten verliefen natürlich unter der strengen Kontrolle unseres "Bauinspektors" ;-) (er  hat auch fest geholfen zu graben, leider meist an der falschen Stelle)
 


Noch kurz zur Technik:
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Filter selbst baue, vermutlich greife ich aber zu einem Fertigfilter wie diesem

* defekter Link entfernt *

oder etwas günstiger einer von diesen (halt ohne Schmutzablauf)

http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich_1
http://shop.wiltec.info/product_inf...000l---36W-UVC-Teichklaerer---115W-Pumpe.html

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Zudem überlege ich mir noch einen Compactsieve 2 davor zu setzen, und ev. auf dem Hügel vor dem Wasserfall einen Miniteich als Pflanzenfilter einzugraben (Sofern es nicht das Gesamtbild stört, anderswo habe ich leider keinen Platz für einen Pflanzenfilter und mehr Pflanzen im Teich, mit Ausnahme von Seerosen, möchte ich nicht).

LG,
Markus


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Markus!
Erst mal herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverückten!  .....schönes "Schlachtfeld".
Ist ja gleich zum Anfang ein Haufen Info und noch ne ganze Menge Arbeit.
Du hast sehr vernüftige Ansichten, das wird bestimmt mal ein schöner Japangarten.
Aber eine kleine Kritik habe ich zu Deiner Brücke. Die Lager (Auflage) ist falsch, Brücken werden nicht fest gebolzt, die wollen sich bewegen können. Belastung endet auch in einer Bewegung der Brücke. Halbrunde Brücken bewegen sich nach außen weg, deswegen sollte man solch einen Schnitt (Foto) den Auflagehözern verpassen.
  So rutscht eine gebogene Brücke nie aus der "Verankerung" und kann sich trotzdem nach außen schieben.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (5. Dez. 2014)

deep_thought schrieb:


> nachdem aber im Gespräch mit einem Koiexperten klar wurde das mit einigen Optimierungen auch einige Kois möglich



Hallo,
Dein Koiexperte hat Dir aber auch gesagt, daß ein Koi für eine artgerechte Haltung 5000l Wasser braucht. 
Am Anfang natürlich nicht, aber bedenke bitte, daß die gut und gerne ihre 80 cm kriegen können. 
Außerdem sind Koi absolute Wasserschweine, sie buddeln und wühlen gerne, außerdem machen sie liebend gerne
Deine Wasserpflanzen platt. 
Für ein geruhsameres Teichleben würde ich mir keine Koi mehr anschaffen


----------



## deep_thought (10. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Zuerst mal herzlichen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen und die Tipps!
Die letzten Tage war ich nicht untätig und habe noch diverse Pflanzen eingepflanzt, damit sie im Boden sind wenn nun der Winter kommt. Zudem ist nochmals eine Ladung __ Azaleen eingetroffen, sodass ich das "Azaleenufer" fertigstellen konnte.
Jetzt mache ich dann nur noch einige Kleinigkeiten (ausser es wird ein warmer Winter), dann gibts auf der Baustelle wohl mal etwas Winterpause. Aber je mehr eingepflanzt ist desto mehr nimmt es auch in der geplanten Form Gestalt an - und desto mehr gefällt es.  Schon extrem was die Pfanzen ausmachen, und sehr motivierend, solange man am buddeln ist sieht man ja nur ein Loch das grösser wird, und nun kann man sich immer mehr vorstellen wie es wird. Werde dann wohl noch einige Fotos machen und reinstellen...

Zu den Feedbacks:



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Markus!
> Erst mal herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverückten!  .....schönes "Schlachtfeld".
> Ist ja gleich zum Anfang ein Haufen Info und noch ne ganze Menge Arbeit.
> Du hast sehr vernüftige Ansichten, das wird bestimmt mal ein schöner Japangarten.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Kritik, dem war mir gar nicht bewusst, auch wenn es sehr logisch ist. Bin mir gerade am überlegen wie ich das einbringen will, zumal die Füsse schon einbetoniert sind (das Foto war schon älter). Andererseits wird sich die Brücke ja nach vorne und hinten, aber kaum seitlich bewegen, und so kann ich die Füsse ja als Schutz gegen das seitliche verrutschen lassen, einfach ohne sie mit der Brücke fest zu verbinden, oder? Und zusätzlich dann wie von Dir vorgeschlagen eine Schwelle als Verankerung einbauen. Meine Idee ist da diese Schwelle aus Holz zu machen und am Fuss dann fest zu montieren und die Brücke dann einfach darauf zu legen (weisst Du wie ich meine?), das sollte ja so gehen, oder?



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dein Koiexperte hat Dir aber auch gesagt, daß ein Koi für eine artgerechte Haltung 5000l Wasser braucht.
> Am Anfang natürlich nicht, aber bedenke bitte, daß die gut und gerne ihre 80 cm kriegen können.
> Außerdem sind Koi absolute Wasserschweine, sie buddeln und wühlen gerne, außerdem machen sie liebend gerne
> ...



Ja, das mit der Wassermenge ist mir durchaus bewusst, 5000l für den ersten, weitere 1000l für jeden weiteren Koi, und das auch nur bei guter Filterung. Deshalb habe ich auch entsprechend tief gebuddelt, um auch mit der beschränkten Fläche an die 10'000l zu erreichen (mal abgesehen dass die Tiefe ja zum Ueberwintern notwendig ist). So sollten nun aber eine kleine Gruppe von 5 Kois (weniger sollten es ja nicht sein) drin liegen, oder? Wobei der Entscheid für Kois noch nicht ganz endgültig ist, beim Bau war mir einfach wichtig mir die Option dafür offen zu halten.
Was das mit den Wasserpflanzen betrifft, so ist mir das bewusst, aber ich halte da die Anzahl Pflanzen eh minimal da es besser zum Konzept des Garten passt. Einzig die geplante Seerose in der Mitte könnte da ein Problem werden, habe da schon unterschiedliches gehört (gewisse haben null Probleme, während sie bei anderen abgefressen wird). Hängt das mit der Sorte der Seerose zusammen, weiss da jemand genaueres? Speziell interessieren würden mich geeignete Sorten auch für grössere Tiefen...

LG,
Markus


----------



## der_odo (11. Dez. 2014)

Moin Markus,

ist ein sehr schönes Projekt. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. 
Viele Leute bieten ja Koi privat an. Zwar nicht gleich im Frühjahr, aber im Sommer und gerade im Herbst werden doch viele Tiere angeboten.
Vielleicht kann man auch eine Gruppe aus einer kleinen Pfütze retten...
Und wenn die schon ein paar Jahre in einem kleinen Teich waren und nicht grlößer als 40-50cm sind, werden das auch keine Jumbos mehr.
Bei Pflanzen muss man halt probieren....
Meinen "robusten" Tannenwedel haben die mit Vorliebe zerpflückt, obwohl diese Pflanze normalerweise in Ruhe gelassen wird. Das feinfiedrige Papageienkraut (oder wie das jetzt heißt....) lassen sie hingegen in Ruhe, dabei wäre das Kraut leicht zerpflückbar. Ist halt überall anders.


----------



## jolantha (11. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Markus, 
Bilder würde ich ganz toll finden, denn ich hätte ebenfalls gerne einen Japangarten. 
Dummerweise bin ich ein absolut planlos pflanzender Mensch. Bei mir kommt
immer alles irgendwo dahin, wo noch ein Plätzchen frei ist. 
Aber ich sammle gerne Ideen und Anregungen, und vielleicht ist ja bei Dir was dabei, was ich dann
nachmachen kann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Dez. 2014)

Hi Markus,

die Rhododendren würde ich net so dicht setzen. Selbst kleinen Arten/Sorten können mitunter locker 50-60cm hoch und >1m breit werden - auf die Höhen-Angaben auf den Schildchen sollte man sich gerade bei Gehölzen net unbedingt verlassen

MfG Frank


----------



## rollikoi (11. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

die Höhenangaben zu den Pflanzen beziehen sich meist auf einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren. Aber die Pflanzen wachsen auch danach noch weiter.
Wurde auch mal so erwischt mit einer japanischen Schirmtanne die ich nun aus Platzgründen umpflanzen muss.

LG Bernd


----------



## lotharwei (11. Dez. 2014)

hallo Markus,

die Brückenfüße würde ich nur auf einer Seite verbolzen,die andere auf einer Auflage stellen,auf der sie sich bewegen können.

Steinlaternen kann man auch selbst aus Beton giesen,hab eine ca. 180cm hohe gemacht,der Fuß,innen hohl und dient als Lufteinlaß für das Haus (eine Be-und-Entlüftungsanlage).

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## samorai (11. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Markus!
Meine Koi überwintern im Teich und ich decke auch nicht ab.
Den Kauf der Fische versuche ich immer bis Mitte Juni abzuschließen, da ich bei einen Kauf Ende August / Anfang September schon mal Pech mit der Überwinterung hatte. Der Fisch kam aus einer IH und konnte sich nicht so schnell umstellen. Die Temperaturen waren bei dem Einsetzen okay. Leider steht es nicht drann, woher er kommt und der Verkäufer kann Dir ebenfalls keine genaue Auskunft geben.
Der arme Fisch(Selektion überlebt, seinen ersten Winter leider nicht) und wieder Leergeld bezahlt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## deep_thought (11. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die vielen Feedbacks!



der_odo schrieb:


> Moin Markus,
> 
> ist ein sehr schönes Projekt. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.
> Viele Leute bieten ja Koi privat an. Zwar nicht gleich im Frühjahr, aber im Sommer und gerade im Herbst werden doch viele Tiere angeboten.
> ...



Gute Idee, auch wenn ich sie aus den von Ron genannten Gründen in der ersten Hälfte des Jahres einsetzen möchte. Aber es gibt ja auch im Frühling immer wieder Leute die den Teich räumen oder Ueberbesatz haben. Goldfische wurden mir so schon angeboten (wobei ich höchstens Shubunkins möchte) kaum hatte ich zu graben begonnen, zudem war auch ein Koi dabei. Weiss einfach nicht ob der den Winter überlebt, wurde er doch selbst "notaufgenommen" und lebt nun in einem Teich nicht grösser als meinem, aber einiges weniger tiefer und ohne Filter, dafür mit einem Ueberbesatz an Goldfischen. Hoffen wir es mal...



der_odo schrieb:


> Bei Pflanzen muss man halt probieren....
> Meinen "robusten" Tannenwedel haben die mit Vorliebe zerpflückt, obwohl diese Pflanze normalerweise in Ruhe gelassen wird. Das feinfiedrige Papageienkraut (oder wie das jetzt heißt....) lassen sie hingegen in Ruhe, dabei wäre das Kraut leicht zerpflückbar. Ist halt überall anders.



Das mit dem probieren sehe ich auch so, habe ja nicht vor eine teure Spezialseerose einzusetzen (war letztlich mal an einer Seerosenausstellung und habe mich gewundert was die dort z.T. gekostet haben)...



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> Bilder würde ich ganz toll finden, denn ich hätte ebenfalls gerne einen Japangarten.
> Dummerweise bin ich ein absolut planlos pflanzender Mensch. Bei mir kommt
> immer alles irgendwo dahin, wo noch ein Plätzchen frei ist.
> ...



Morgen bin ich sicher wieder im Garten, und wenn es nicht wieder dunkel ist bevor ich fertig bin mache ich ein paar Momentaufnahmen. Passierte mir im übrigen in letzter Zeit fast immer, dass ich im Dunkeln noch fertig gepflanzt habe und erst am nächsten Morgen dann das Resultat sah...
Was das Planen betrifft, so habe ich das dieses Mal mehr als sonst gemacht, gestalte ich ja einen Teil des Gartens komplett neu (vorher war dort Rasen und ein Strauch, den ich da er nicht ins Konzept passte umpflanzte). Wobei mein System dabei war, dass ich nach einem intensiven Studiums von Büchern und Webseiten zum Thema klare Vorstellungen hatte was ich für Elemente alles reinpacken möchte und die dann auf dem Plan möglichst alle zu plazieren versuchte. Und auch was für Pflanzen. Wobei ich auch einige Pflanzen gekauft habe ohne Plan wohin. Und schlussendlich nicht alles dort steht wo es geplant war, da es in Natura anders besser aussah als auf dem Plan. Und auch auf dem aktuellen Plan noch nicht ganz alles konkret ist, bin eigentlich ein spontaner Mensch und will mir so auch nicht alles verplanen... ;-)
Ich werde aber in der nächsten Zeit mal einen Plan mit dem aktuell gepflanzten erstellen (damit ich die Uebersicht behalte was wo gepflanzt wurde), kann den sonst wenn gewünscht einscannen und hier reinhängen. Wobei ich dann frühestens im nächsten Frühling/Sommer merke ob es dann so aussieht wie ich es mir vorstelle. Oder auch erst in ein paar Jahren, da die Pflanzen noch wachsen müssen damit sie wirken.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> die Rhododendren würde ich net so dicht setzen. Selbst kleinen Arten/Sorten können mitunter locker 50-60cm hoch und >1m breit werden - auf die Höhen-Angaben auf den Schildchen sollte man sich gerade bei Gehölzen net unbedingt verlassen
> 
> MfG Frank



Hmm, habe die __ Azaleen bewusst etwas dichter gesetzt als angegeben damit sie rascher einen dichteren Wuchs ergeben den ich dann formschneiden kann. Bekam den Tipp es so zu tun, aber vielleicht war der Tipp auch falsch?



rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Höhenangaben zu den Pflanzen beziehen sich meist auf einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren. Aber die Pflanzen wachsen auch danach noch weiter.
> Wurde auch mal so erwischt mit einer japanischen Schirmtanne die ich nun aus Platzgründen umpflanzen muss.
> ...



Ist mir aktuell mit der Magnolie passiert, habe da bewusst nach einer kleineren gesucht (generell suche ich eher kleinwüchsige Stauden und Bäume, da der Garten ja nicht so gross ist und schon auf einer Seite von grossen __ Tannen begrenzt ist) und bei der gekauften steht auf der Etikette eine Wuchshöhe von 175cm, wenn ich aber nach der Pflanze im Internet google steht da 2-4m...



lotharwei schrieb:


> hallo Markus,
> 
> die Brückenfüße würde ich nur auf einer Seite verbolzen,die andere auf einer Auflage stellen,auf der sie sich bewegen können.



Gute Idee!



lotharwei schrieb:


> Steinlaternen kann man auch selbst aus Beton giesen,hab eine ca. 180cm hohe gemacht,der Fuß,innen hohl und dient als Lufteinlaß für das Haus (eine Be-und-Entlüftungsanlage).
> 
> Mfg
> Lothar



Die Kasuga kaufe ich ziemlich sicher aus Granit, wirkt besser, aber ich habe die Idee dem Weg entlang kleinere Laternen (was in diesem Stil: * defekter Link entfernt *) zu plazieren und diese selbst zu giessen ist alleine schon aus Budgetgründen einen Impuls den ich aufnehmen werde. Zumal die Form einfach ist. Hast Du mehr Informationen dazu?



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Markus!
> Meine Koi überwintern im Teich und ich decke auch nicht ab.
> Den Kauf der Fische versuche ich immer bis Mitte Juni abzuschließen, da ich bei einen Kauf Ende August / Anfang September schon mal Pech mit der Überwinterung hatte. Der Fisch kam aus einer IH und konnte sich nicht so schnell umstellen. Die Temperaturen waren bei dem Einsetzen okay. Leider steht es nicht drann, woher er kommt und der Verkäufer kann Dir ebenfalls keine genaue Auskunft geben.
> Der arme Fisch(Selektion überlebt, seinen ersten Winter leider nicht) und wieder Leergeld bezahlt.
> ...



Habe das mit dem nicht zu spät im Jahr einsetzen schon öfters gelesen, und das von Dir geschriebene bestätigt mich in der Meinung es so zu tun. Zumal die Fische auch im Winter im Teich bleiben sollten da mir innen der Platz dazu fehlt. Wir haben zwar ein 180l Aquarium, aber das ist schon anderswertig belegt. Mal abgesehen dass es zu klein wäre...

LG,
Markus


----------



## lotharwei (12. Dez. 2014)

hallo Markus,

meine Steinlaterne.

http://www.der-teich.de/index_1146.htm

Ohne Form geht das schlecht.


Mfg
Lothar


----------



## samorai (12. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Lothar!
Ich weiß nicht, aber sie hat nicht den richtigen Flair. Du hast Dir bestimmt sehr viel Mühe gegeben. All die Formen zu bauen hat einiges an Zeit gekostet, denn das wird wohl aus Segmente sein.
Eventuell etwas mehr Farbe, Zementgrau ist so unesthetisch!

Aber Du bist nicht *alleine*, ich habe auch ein "Eigenbau" an meinem Teich zu stehen*.*
Einen Leuchtturm "aller Ron". 
Voll Funktionstüchtig. 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2014)

Hi Markus,

gerade bei den __ Magnolien wird viel Mist bei den Höhenangaben geschrieben. Die kleinen Sternmagnoliennachkommen sind meißt mit 1-.1,5m angegeben, pflanzt man so was hat man in 30-40 jahren jedoch einen 4m hohen und 6-8m breiten Strauch im Garten. Magnolienarten unter 3-.4m höhe gibt es nicht wirklich.

Mfg Frank


----------



## deep_thought (15. Dez. 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Am Freitag und Samstag habe ich etwas die fast schon frühlingshaften Temperaturen genutzt und weiter gepflanzt und gebaut. Zuerst habe ich das Fundament für den Wasserfall eingebaut:

 

Damit es genug stabil wird habe ich aus Pflanzensteinen die beiden Stufen des Wasserfalls geformt, wobei man schlussendlich von den hässlichen Pflanzsteinen nichts mehr sieht, da sie mit Granitplatten versteckt werden. Und davor Steine den Wasserfall umrahmen, die Idee ist dass es dann in etwa so aussieht:







Was ich mir noch unsicher bin ist ob ich die Steine verbetonieren oder verkleben soll, unten (aufs Fundament) kommt zwar sicher Folie, aber da die Steine denn darauf liegen habe ich etwas Angst dass das Wasser teilweise durch die Zwischenräume unter die Steine geht statt den vorgesehenen Verlauf zu nehmen. Wie habt Ihr (sprich die Wasserfallbesitzer) das gemacht?

Danach habe ich vom Wasserfallhügel entlang des Azaleenbeetes mal den Weg angefangen und auch die Seite am Zaun zum Nachbarn noch bepflanzt (Blick von beiden Seiten):

   

Der Weg selbst bleibt kaum so, wahrscheinlich werde ich vereinzelte Granitplatten legen und darum __ Moos (oder ein ähnlicher Bodenbedecker) wachsen lassen. Und auf der anderen Teichseite ist ein Weg mit Granitplatten in weissem Kies vorgesehen, aber das ist dann ein weiterer Schritt.

Als letztes (weniger spektakulär ;-)) habe ich noch eine Mini-Zierkirsche und einige __ Lilien am gegenüberliegenden Kiesstrand gepflanzt:

 

Hier noch einige Impressionen wie es jetzt aussieht (teilweise sind die Aufnahmen noch vor den letzten Arbeiten gemacht worden):

       

Die Steinlaterne ist nur mal versuchsweise da hingestellt und so auch etwas krumm, endgültig gesetzt wird erst wenn ich das Ufer da in Angriff nehme. Im übrigen wurden die Bilder alle mit dem Handy gemacht (muss dann mal wieder mit der guten Kamera eine Fotosession machen), entsprechend ist auch die Bildqualität nicht optimal.

Noch eine Frage an alle Hundebesitzer hier (es scheint ja hier einige zu haben):
Wir haben einen jungen Flat Coated Retriever (9 Monate alt, vgl. Foto erster Beitrag) und auch wenn er sich noch nicht so viel aus Wasser macht, ist es doch grundsätzlich so dass Retriever allgemein (bei seinem Vorgänger war es auch so dass ihn Wasser magisch anzog) und Flats speziell (wurden ja dafür gezüchtet auch geschossenes Wild aus dem Wasser zu apportieren) Wasser lieben. Ich nehme aber auch an dass ein Hund der regelmässig im Teich badet das Wasser zu stark belastet. Und auch die Fische werden das wohl nicht so mögen. Lasst Ihr Euren Hund trotzdem ins Wasser oder macht Ihr einfach einen Zaun um den Teich? In den Garten soll der Hund ja können...
BTW: grundsätzlich haben wir die Vorgabe einen Zaun zu bauen, damit kein Kind hineinfallen kann, aber dieser kann auch um den ganzen Garten sein. Die Grundidee ist auch in der Mitte des Garten einen Zaun zu bauen, so dass man den Japangarten so speziell betreten kann, andererseits ist aber ein Zaun mitten durch egal wie schön man den macht ein Störfaktor (so gross ist der Garten ja auch nicht). Und schöner wäre es wenn der Japangarten fliessend in den Rasen übergeht. Bin mir so nicht sicher was ich machen soll...



lotharwei schrieb:


> hallo Markus,
> 
> meine Steinlaterne.
> 
> ...



Wie hast Du die Form gemacht? Für die Kasuga werde ich zwar sicher eine aus Granit nehmen, Beton hat da wie von Ron gesagt nicht den richtigen Flair (schon bei der kleinen Laterne überlege ich kaum habe ich sie ob ich sie nicht lieber gegen eine aus Granit austausche, aber vielleicht wirkt sie mit etwas Patina dann besser, denn von der Form gefällt sie mir sehr gut), aber für einfache Weglaterne kommt Beton schon in Frage...



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> gerade bei den __ Magnolien wird viel Mist bei den Höhenangaben geschrieben. Die kleinen Sternmagnoliennachkommen sind meißt mit 1-.1,5m angegeben, pflanzt man so was hat man in 30-40 jahren jedoch einen 4m hohen und 6-8m breiten Strauch im Garten. Magnolienarten unter 3-.4m höhe gibt es nicht wirklich.
> 
> Mfg Frank



Dann muss ich sie wohl mit schneiden kleiner halten, habe auch schon von einem anderen Japangarten gehört wo sie das auch so machen...

LG,
Markus


----------



## Vogel (15. Dez. 2014)

Wow gratualtion für so viel Geduld und Kreativität XD Sieht wirklich fantastisch aus - bin ganz neidisch


----------



## lotharwei (15. Dez. 2014)

hallo Markus,

die Form habe ich aus Spanplatten/Holz Kunststoffrohren Negativformen aus Beton und Spachtellmasse gemacht.

Der Beton besteht aus 1/3 Zement,2/3 gebrochenem Quarzsand.
Der Betonrüttler habe ich aus einer Schlagbohrmaschiene und einem Rundstab D 12mm gemacht.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (18. Dez. 2014)

deep_thought schrieb:


> Was ich mir noch unsicher bin ist ob ich die Steine verbetonieren oder verkleben soll, unten (aufs Fundament) kommt zwar sicher Folie, aber da die Steine denn darauf liegen habe ich etwas Angst dass das Wasser teilweise durch die Zwischenräume unter die Steine geht statt den vorgesehenen Verlauf zu nehmen. Wie habt Ihr (sprich die Wasserfallbesitzer) das gemacht?



Hallo Markus

Wird ein wirklich schöner Teich!

Ich habe auf die Folie zum Schutz erst grüne Ufermatten gelegt und dann die Steine geschichtet. Und die Zwischenräume habe ich mit Touch'n Foam ausgeschäumt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alternativ kann man auch Trasszement nehmen. So habe ich die Begrenzungssteine der Pflanzzone und an einem Ufer befestigt.
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
Mit der 5000 L/h Pumpe gluckst das Wasser schön über die Steine, ohne das es ein nervendes Rauschen oder zu lautes Plätschern ist.
Weitere Fotos findest Du in meinem Album.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin mit Deinem Projekt!

Gruß, Knut


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2014)

So ähnlich  hab ich es auch gemacht.
Teichvlies ausgelegt und mit Dickbett -Natusteinmörtel HsNa verlegt.
LG René


----------



## samorai (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Markus!
Betreff Zaun um den Teich:
Um den Zaun nicht so in Deine Landschaft einwirken zu lassen, denke ich an "Steher"(Palisaden) mit einem Drahtseil verspannt ist eine "nicht so auffällige" Variante.
Muss der überhaupt sein, sieht immer etwas spießig aus, genauso wie __ Fischreiher-Abwehr(Sehnen),
die nur 20 cm über der Wasserkannte verläuft, irgendwie sieht der Schnabel viel länger aus.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## der_odo (19. Dez. 2014)

Moin,
angeregt von deiner Gartengestaltung habe ich mir erst mal ein Feng shui Buch für Gartengestaltung gekauft. Ich hoffe, dass es noch vor Weihnachten ankommt, dann habe ich während der Tage noch etwas zu "schnökern"... und dann kann ich sierlich nicht mehr bis zum Frühling warten
Anscheinend sind die beschriebenen Tipps sehr hilfreich, da machmal nur Kleinigkeiten fehlen, um Dinge besser erscheinen zu lassen. (Z.B. Steine nicht einzeln zu verteilen, sondern immer in kleinen Gruppen mit ungerader Stückzahl drapieren...)

Vielleicht wäre das noch etwas für dich/euch.


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Hi
Tolle Idee mit den ganzen Steinen!


----------



## deep_thought (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe gesehen dass ich mich hier schon ewig nicht mehr mit Baufortschritten gemeldet habe, lag vor allem daran dass ich letztes Jahr jobmässig sehr viel zu tun hatte. Entsprechend ging es auch nur sehr langsam voran, der Wasserfall beispielsweise wartet immer noch auf die Fertigstellung. Und viel Zeit braucht halt auch jeweils der Unterhalt, sodass ich oft anstelle was neues anzufangen dann einen Nachmittag gejätet habe... 

Nichtsdestotrotz hat sich natürlich schon einiges getan, einige neue Pflanzen wurden gesetzt, andere ersetzt bzw. umgepflanzt da sie am ursprünglichen Ort nicht kamen, mit einigen Pflanzexperimenten (Bemoosung) bin ich auch grösstenteils gescheitert. Und fünf Kois (Tosai) haben im letzten Sommer Einzug gehalten und erfreuen sich guter Gesundheit...

Aktuell macht der Garten mit der Azaleenblüte speziell Freude, hier mal einige vorher rasch mit dem Handy geschossene Bilder:

                

Auch wenn die Wasserwerte immer gut waren (Wasser ist auch klar), habe ich vor als nächstes habe ich vor den aktuellen Mehrkammerfilter (Heissner F301) durch einen Vliesfilter zu ersetzen, da die Reinigung des alten eher mühsam ist und er für die Teichgrösse auch etwas zu knapp bemessen ist (Durchlauf max. 6000l/H). Hat jemand per Zufall einen Genesis 500l günstig abzugeben?

Im weiteren habe ich diesen Sommer vor die letzten Pflanzenlücken zu schliessen und den Weg um den Teich fertigzustellen, und wenn möglich den Wasserfall in Angriff zu nehmen. Als Vorbereitung da drauf habe ich letztes Wochenende von einem Kurztrip in den Bergen auch wieder eine Ladung schöner Steine mitgebracht...

OK, soweit mal ein Update, versuche rascher wieder zu posten.

Markus


----------



## lockenwolf (9. Mai 2016)

Diese Farben von den __ Azaleen!  Total beeindruckend


----------

